# Dana 60 out of late 80's f250 into 95 F250?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A friend of mine has a 95 F250 with the awesome dana 50 ttb front axle. However his brother has a junk late 80s F250 with a dana 60 under the front of it. Will the dana 60 fit under the 95 f250 with minor work?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

80's F250 have TTB axle.

you mean 79 or oldest? Yes they will work but dana 44 HD but very few f250 came with dana 60.

after 1986 F350 start use Dana 60.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It might be a late 80s f350, I've never seen the truck. I'm running only on what I've been told.

The axle is sitting in the back of the 95 outside the shed here, I can go out and see if it's a 44 or a 60 if I can get all the grease and oil off it.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

As long as you are using a post 1986 Dana 60, you should be fine. Anything earlier than that would have narrower spring perch spacing (31.5") when the 1995 truck you are swapping into has a 36.5" spacing.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Spring perches are 36.5" center to center.

Here is 2 pics of it, I have more if someone wants them


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thats a very desirable axle. it has king pins instead of ball joints. more expensive to replace, but easier to do and lasts a heck of a lot longer. ford went to ball joints in the early 90s.

get the pitman arm off the steering box too. the dana 60 uses a different pitman arm than the dana 50/ dana 44hd axles found under F250s. and don't forget - the axle ratio in this dana 60 better match whats in the rear of your F250!!! you'd be surprised how many people considering an axle swap forgot about this part......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

linckeil;880854 said:


> thats a very desirable axle. it has king pins instead of ball joints. more expensive to replace, but easier to do and lasts a heck of a lot longer. ford went to ball joints in the early 90s.
> 
> get the pitman arm off the steering box too. the dana 60 uses a different pitman arm than the dana 50/ dana 44hd axles found under F250s. and don't forget - the axle ratio in this dana 60 better match whats in the rear of your F250!!! you'd be surprised how many people considering an axle swap forgot about this part......


I'll tell him to grab the pitman arm also.

We already asked him to find out what ratio the truck that the front axle came out of has. That was one of the first things I thought to ask him.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I had a d-60 fron a 96 f-350, put it in my 97 f-250, best thing that ever happened to that truck. If your putting a heavy plow on, I have some overloads listed on here. I had to put add-a-leaf on the back to level it up, after putting the overloads on the front. Its a stout set-up.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

wls;881590 said:


> I had a d-60 fron a 96 f-350, put it in my 97 f-250, best thing that ever happened to that truck. If your putting a heavy plow on, I have some overloads listed on here. I had to put add-a-leaf on the back to level it up, after putting the overloads on the front. Its a stout set-up.


The truck wears a 9ft unimount all winter.

The truck is pretty much a farm truck that plows snow in the winter so it's tough but gets the job done.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

linckeil;880854 said:


> thats a very desirable axle. it has king pins instead of ball joints. more expensive to replace, but easier to do and lasts a heck of a lot longer. ford went to ball joints in the early 90s.
> 
> get the pitman arm off the steering box too. the dana 60 uses a different pitman arm than the dana 50/ dana 44hd axles found under F250s. and don't forget - the axle ratio in this dana 60 better match whats in the rear of your F250!!! you'd be surprised how many people considering an axle swap forgot about this part......


when I did the swap on mine I used the factory pitman arm that came on the F-250 with no prob..by far the best thing I ever did to the truck


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

Mark13;880737 said:


> Spring perches are 36.5" center to center.
> 
> Here is 2 pics of it, I have more if someone wants them


Those stacks and headache rack look familiar, is that Kevin's old truck?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

4wydnr;882431 said:


> Those stacks and headache rack look familiar, is that Kevin's old truck?


Yes Sir. His little bro Dave has it now. Needs quite a bit of work.
Kevin has a pretty nice 02 now, we'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

Knowing Kevin it'll be around forever, but in what shape is the question.

That 95 will be awesome with the solid axle.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

4wydnr;883513 said:


> Knowing Kevin it'll be around forever, but in what shape is the question.
> 
> That 95 will be awesome with the solid axle.


Idk if that 95 will be awesome with the solid axle but it will be better then the way it is currently. Has a long way to go before awesome could be used to describe the truck. 

I sent you a PM btw.


----------



## corey freemire (Jan 7, 2013)

*late 70s dana 60 for a 95 f250? need help*



JohnnyU;880721 said:


> As long as you are using a post 1986 Dana 60, you should be fine. Anything earlier than that would have narrower spring perch spacing (31.5") when the 1995 truck you are swapping into has a 36.5" spacing.


i was told late 70s ford dana 60 would take place in my front end

but now i see your saying late 80s? can i clear this up what well work under my 95 f250


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if you have a 95 f250, then you want a dana 60 front axle (and associated parts) from a '86 (mid 85 actually) - '97 F350. it will bolt right into your truck. 

the late 70s stuff may work, but i beleive it will require modification - not 100% on the late 70's axles.


----------



## corey freemire (Jan 7, 2013)

so 86 to 95 f350 well be fine okay thats what i was woundering


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

One thing I thought of, is your drive shaft going to work? Same U-Joints and length? Same angle? Do they use a different transfer case / off set / spacer with a heaver duty 60 axle?


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Heres my thread on putting a 96 axle into a 94 2 wheel drive.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=118011


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

MickiRig1;1561629 said:


> One thing I thought of, is your drive shaft going to work? Same U-Joints and length? Same angle? Do they use a different transfer case / off set / spacer with a heaver duty 60 axle?


It would depend on if he has the D-44 or the D-50, the driveshaft for the D-50 will be no problem as the housing is basically the same as a D-60. The D-44 though, it may have enough room on the splines to collapse enough to fit in, test fit will tell.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

linckeil;880854 said:


> thats a very desirable axle. it has king pins instead of ball joints. more expensive to replace, but easier to do and lasts a heck of a lot longer. ford went to ball joints in the early 90s.
> 
> get the pitman arm off the steering box too. the dana 60 uses a different pitman arm than the dana 50/ dana 44hd axles found under F250s. and don't forget - the axle ratio in this dana 60 better match whats in the rear of your F250!!! you'd be surprised how many people considering an axle swap forgot about this part......


Good eye on the king pins!


----------

